# Guess what it's gonna be, win a mystery box



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2018)

I was thinking as I was working on this stuff today, it would be fun to see if any one could guess what this mess was gonna be, one hint, it's an artsy thing, not a functional thing. Winner will get a small box of goodies, depending on what the winner is into making, personally selected by your humble thread starter. Lets give it till Thursday 6 pm Rocky Mountain Time, if there are no correct guesses, then I'm off the hook

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

I say a sun-style wall art hanging. Whatever it is I'm sure it will be dam cool!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Dec 4, 2018)

Nautical compass/compass rose? Something like these:

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 4, 2018)

Octopus, what do i win...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Dec 4, 2018)

An educational piece to show the fertilization of an embryo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Dec 4, 2018)

I suspect @Sprung is right. The wedge shaped ends of each piece implies a segmented ring. Combined with your Naval background, that suggests a nautical compass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 4, 2018)

The grassy knoll

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 4, 2018)

Dang, @Sprung took my guess. Sucks that I was interviewing someone and couldn't look at my phone.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2018)

Sheese... thought it would be harder than that, it took me longer to type the post than you guys to guess it, @Tony was first though. So Tony, what kind of chunks can you use that would fit in a padded envelope?
here it is laid out, still quite a bit of refinement to do, gonna be a wall art thing with a central medallion, that I have yet to make...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Why for art thou standing on thou table saw??? 

We seen a lot of feets in pictures around here, but I do believe that are the first I ever seen atop a table saw!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

I can't believe I was right, normally @Sprung gets these things!!

Barry, I can use anything 1"square x 3" and up. I make fan pulls, pens, stoppers, bowls, etc. I do some Flatwork too......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 4, 2018)

We can't believe it either! Ha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Sun shines on every dog's ass once in awhile!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Why for art thou standing on thou table saw???
> 
> We seen a lot of feets in pictures around here, but I do believe that are the first I ever seen atop a table saw!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2018)

Yea I couldn't get a good view from the deck, had to get my old bones up on the table lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2018)

Tony said:


> I can't believe I was right, normally @Sprung gets these things!!
> 
> Barry, I can use anything 1"square x 3" and up. I make fan pulls, pens, stoppers, bowls, etc. I do some Flatwork too......


OK I will get some stuff together. Think I have your address, if not I will give you a shout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Well I was sittin here thinkin, damn that is a cool floor mat! It looks just like a table saw. When it dawned on me, it was your table saw.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 5, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Well I was sittin here thinkin, damn that is a cool floor mat! It looks just like a table saw. When it dawned on me, it was your table saw.



He might be vertically challenged like @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2018)

Got me a sweet box of wood today, thanks Barry!

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 11, 2018)

That’s all junk...you can just send it to me for disposal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> That’s all junk...you can just send it to me for disposal



You're right Lou.

It's on it's way to you, wait by the mailbox tomorrow....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2018)

Tony said:


> View attachment 156765
> 
> Got me a sweet box of wood today, thanks Barry!


Pays to be a winner....

Reactions: Like 2


----------

